# In The Field



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Is there anything that you should to to a turkey in the field to make it better table fair. Is it very hard to clean them or should I take it to a commercial processing plant.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

If you figure it out, let me know. I don't think they taste too bad as long as you don't try to roast it like a Thanksgiving Turkey. Get the skin off before cooking, other than that, I don't mind the slightly gamey taste.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

What I'm really trying to figure out is how to clean them. I got till this weekend. I got recipes.


----------

